# new garden tiller advice?



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

looking for a good durable garden tiller, and probably new as it is about time to start here at my place.

been looking at two tillers although there could be something much better?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Powermate-18-in-196cc-Gas-4-Cycle-Rear-Tine-Tiller-PRTT196E/203714672 this seems to have excellent reviews and easily available. i get 10 percent off for vets discount.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/earthquake-victory-rear-tine-tiller-with-reverse this one also is 10 percent off this week only with coupon. this is a new tiller but no reviews out yet. 

tough decision, but am leaning toward the one at home depot.

thanks for the help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at the post here: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/retro-evolution-of-lawn-and-garden-tractors.35587/

Applies to tillers too.

Hit craigslist and look for a good used Honda or a Troy-built. I am unaware of any parts for those that are not readily available, and they will be running decades beyond these new things, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

thanks. the Honda's are quite rare, and occasionally a good Troy built may appear. for now, a new durable one is needed to get this garden going a bit faster. i have a front tine tiller, but want to increase the garden area this year.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I buy mine at the pawn shop.. 1st was a BIG troybuilt.. WAY TO MUCH power.. It would chew a house apart. Lol & hard to control. You KNEW you had tilled the garden for days afterwards.. It got caught up in a fire a few years ago.
2nd & current is a Huqvarna 900 something.. 14" PERFECT SIZE to fit down rows & can be handled easily.. counter rotating tines w/reverse & I haven't had it bog down or come across anything it wont go thru..
& I'v doubled the size of my garden since I'v owned it.. simply because it was easy to bust up new ground..
Set the adjustment to scrape the grass.. moved it out of the way & readjust the depth to break up the soil.. easy peasy..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would make my decision on availability of parts and construction of the tiller. 

The Powermate has a dependable Chinese Honda clone engine and bolt on replaceable tines. It also has tires I know are proven to have decent traction.

The Earthquake with solid tires is a question for me, however the cast iron housing and steel and bronze gear drive may be a plus if parts are available. Farm equipment manufactures discontinued that style tire decades ago for lack of traction. The steel and bronze worm gear drive system is what Troy-built has successfully used for years, but the bronze bull gear requires replacement after a decade or so of use. I also believe Earthquake units with the Honda clone engine are warrantied for five years. Not sure about the Kohler powered units, but my luck with Kohler since they moved manufacturing to the third world has been dismal.

Tough choice to make.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You are correct as usual RC.. it IS a tough choice..
But when it came to mine> price dictates..
I have family members in the pawn shop biz so I get a "family discount", not offered to the general public. Seeing they buy{steal} these items for pennies on the dollar, theres a HUGE MARGIN before they loose money.. I bought the CRT900 for 275.00-300.00 & the tines weren't even scratched.. I think they had it listed for 425.-450.00?? They probably GAVE some junkie 50.00 for it??
EVEN AT the asking price, it wasn't a bad deal, seeing they go for 600.00 new..


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I would make my decision on availability of parts and construction of the tiller.
> 
> The Powermate has a dependable Chinese Honda clone engine and bolt on replaceable tines. It also has tires I know are proven to have decent traction.
> 
> ...


i have heard good reports concerning the chinese honda clones. i think the powermate is a clone of the Troybilt Bronco, but just guessing. 

earthquake has treated me well in the past and i have had two of them. my front tine is made by them. it's a shame that Kohler has gone down hill, my experience has been with Briggs and they generally seem to be getting better. i have a Honda on my mower: very excellent.


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

thanks RC and Pump guy. 

yeah kind of a tough choice at this level of the game. eventually i hope to just get a PTO tiller and tractor and be done chasing around these tiny machines. a rear tine tiller probably would be best for cultivating and weeding. i have learned on tiller to always have a back up or two, they like to break just when needed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I USE TO HAVE 2 tillers.. one for bustin up the ground & 1 for weeding between the rows, {front tine} but now w/ this 14".. I sold the front tine.. & just planted alittle further apart.. no more 2 strokes to mix & only use non ethanol in the Husq.14".
I've also learned to put down hay between the rows.. it amazing how it cuts down on the weeding.!!!! a few bales for 12.00 saves HOURS of work.. & it LOOKS NICE.


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> I USE TO HAVE 2 tillers.. one for bustin up the ground & 1 for weeding between the rows, {front tine} but now w/ this 14".. I sold the front tine.. & just planted alittle further apart.. no more 2 strokes to mix & only use non ethanol in the Husq.14".
> I've also learned to put down hay between the rows.. it amazing how it cuts down on the weeding.!!!! a few bales for 12.00 saves HOURS of work.. & it LOOKS NICE.


basically what we are doing pump guy.

we use a 2 stroke mini to cultivate and use our grass clippings to mulch. i have a front tine tiller but very difficult to till new ground with it. eventually hope to have a small tractor and pto tiller as a real solution.


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Take a look at the post here: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/retro-evolution-of-lawn-and-garden-tractors.35587/
> 
> Applies to tillers too.
> 
> Hit craigslist and look for a good used Honda or a Troy-built. I am unaware of any parts for those that are not readily available, and they will be running decades beyond these new things, at a fraction of the cost.


well i did it: found a Troy Bilt Horse PTO III with Kohler 8hp in good shape. been servicing it and running. yep, it IS what they say: basically a mini tractor. cuts through sod and a Quality machine. 

found the machine on Face book and also checked Craigs list and ebay. the old Troy supplies seem to be sufficient for now. grabbed an old manual free on the net and been reading about the maintenance. not too hard, and of course worth while. 

eventually i hope to have a tractor with 3pt hitch and Cat one features, with a Bush Hog. but this seems good enuf for now. the right tractor in the long run is good economics as they seem to hold their value for decades unlike most cars that eventually are worth Zero. so that is turning my head.

Land pride and John Deere seem to have some nice pto tillers for tractors and i have had quite a bit of tractor experience so that is why i tend to lean in that direction. still this Troy Bilt is night and day better than my old front tine bone shaking tiller. 

no contest.


----------



## Tim Weip (Jun 9, 2019)

And it is necessary to process 250 currant bushes 500 raspberries and about 500 (planting last year) strawberry bushes. In the fall of this planted on agrofibre, and the past without agrofibre planted. That started the weeds, weeds, weeds. Chemistry is not used categorically. The weeds are pruned by Fokin's flat cutter. But having left for three weeks to pass exams with my child, I arrived and saw a forest of weeds on a level with bushes. In general, we are engaged in land and while you go around the fields, give instructions to the workers. Hands did not reach the berry. So I thought to thoroughly buy this assistant. But fell into a stupor. Who says what's cool, who says the next freaks out.
https://grass-killer.com/reviews/best-garden-tillers/
Tell me what to choose


----------



## Mikegardener (Apr 10, 2020)

Do you want best tillers for breaking new ground or soil, the heavy-duty machines for tilling? here are my suggestions. 
https://tillersplanet.com/best-tiller-for-breaking-new-ground/

I have written a blog here. thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I love tillers.... They keep the ultrasonic carb cleaner busy this time of year. Most people run them 3 hours a season and then they let the 1/2 tank of ethanol fuel in them turn into shellac over the winter. That scenario turns into a legal form of printing $$$ every Spring for me. 

Put a $3 fuel shutoff valve in it to run the carb bowl dry at the end of the season


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I love tillers.... They keep the ultrasonic carb cleaner busy this time of year. Most people run them 3 hours a season and then they let the 1/2 tank of ethanol fuel in them turn into shellac over the winter. That scenario turns into a legal form of printing $$$ every Spring for me.
> 
> Put a $3 fuel shutoff valve in it to run the carb bowl dry at the end of the season


I tend to toss in some Seafoam in the tank. No issues with the tiller and the crappy ethanol fuel over the winter. 

With a tractor, a PTO tiller is KING. Else a walk-behind like the red one in the image above works nicely. A Poland-Pro or the Cub Cadet with the B+S 1100 series engine does a great job.


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> I love tillers.... They keep the ultrasonic carb cleaner busy this time of year. Most people run them 3 hours a season and then they let the 1/2 tank of ethanol fuel in them turn into shellac over the winter. That scenario turns into a legal form of printing $$$ every Spring for me.
> 
> Put a $3 fuel shutoff valve in it to run the carb bowl dry at the end of the season


I tend to run mine dry, or add Gas preserver. Also fill it with the canned gas 2 stroke gas is good as it stays fresh for a long time.

So far no problems. 

been trying to figure out the rear tine lube on this, seems to be a panic in the way to check as don't want over or under fill.

seems like YouTube has no good videos on the Horse rear tine fluid level. the manual says to just poke it in and hit something, but nothing hits except the hole you screw it in. groan.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

tillers said:


> I tend to run mine dry, or add Gas preserver. Also fill it with the canned gas 2 stroke gas is good as it stays fresh for a long time.
> 
> So far no problems.
> 
> ...


Did you find a tiller yet? What did you go with?


----------



## FairFrank19 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi. Did you choose it yet? Try to find it on Amazon(a lot of coupons right now) or authoritative review sites like this


----------

